# Four Love @ Fair



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Crossroads for the great clip job!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome Nancy!  She is a beautiful doe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So pretty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a pretty lady ! Good luck with her Nancy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Four Love looked kinda funny to me during her first few months.
But she developed nicely. Leslie was here a few weeks ago & really liked her.
She did better than her cousins who were not clipped. She made the final cut pretty much in the rear out of the original 22 does in her class the first day.
The three sisters not so, one of them tracks with her rear feet too close together, something I hadn't noticed. Not that she doesn't have width back there, it's just the way she walks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------

